# Introducing....... me!!



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Welcome.

have fun here.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

thanks sweet, how's Benny's wound going??


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Frog said:


> thanks sweet, how's Benny's wound going??


Yeah benny is going fantastic.
He's not lame, he's Back to normal!! has been for the past week :lol: 
Vet came out last night benny had collic vet said it was a Mediumish case of it. He drenched benny and he had an Injection.
Benny is fine today!! back to normal!

He got walked for 2 and a half ours!!

I just hope we have no more Drama's.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Heya, welcome you'l like this forum!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Thanks all, I look forward to sharing stories etc.
Cheers
Airlie


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, im gonna go check out those pics.

Welcome


----------

